# عاجل .............................(عالم المفرقعات)!!!!



## عالم الأمة (29 يناير 2008)

[الألعاااااااااااااب النااااااارية] 


هل يستطيع أحد يفنيدنا عن كيفية صناعة المفرقعات
وماهية المواد المضافة ومالذي يجعلها تطير الى مسافات
بعيدة جدا ثم تتحول الى أشكال جميلة وكيف يمكن التحكم بقوة الصوت؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## desalination (1 فبراير 2008)

ياليت أقدر أفيدك بس للأسف ما عندي علم ... بس نتمنى من يفيدنا


----------



## المانشافت (7 فبراير 2008)

بتعرف إستفسارك مهم ويا ريت حد يفيدنا بهذا الموضوع


:78: :78: :78: :78:


----------



## عامر فوزي (8 فبراير 2008)

*كيف تعمل الالعاب النارية؟؟؟*

هذه اول مشاركة لي في المنتدى واتمنى انا تعود بالفائدة الكبيره على الجميع 






كيف تعمل الالعاب النارية؟؟؟
هل حضرت يوما ما عرضا للألعاب النارية الهوائية بأحد الملاهي والنوادي الترفيهية أو عند الاحتفالات الوطنية؟ هل تبادر إلى ذهنك تساؤل حول طريقة عمل الألعاب والمفرقعات النارية التي دائما ما تستخدم للتعبير عن احتفالية معينة تضفي شعورا مفعما بالبهجة والسرور للكبار قبل الصغار. 
إذاً دعونا نتعرف سويا على الفكرة الأساسية التي تعتمد عليها الألعاب النارية والمكونات الأساسية لها. 
تنقسم الألعاب النارية إلى أنواع عديدة نذكر منها بإيجاز الأنواع الأربعة الرئيسية التالية: 
المفرقعات: وتتكون من: بارود وهو عبارة عن مزيج من الفحم والكبريت ونترات البوتاسيوم مع إضافة الألمنيوم في بعض الأحيان لتأخذ المفرقعات شكل النجوم عند انفجارها بالهواء. 
فتيل الإشعال. 
الألعاب المضيئة 
تعتمد الألعاب المضيئة على استخدام المواد التالية: 
وقود 
عامل مؤكسد 
بودرة الحديد 
مادة لاصقة 
وقد أصبح من الشائع جدا استعمال بودرة الألمنيوم والحديد والصلب والزنك أو الماغنسيوم مع إضافة بعض المواد الكيميائية مع مكونات الألعاب المضيئة لكي تظهر هذه الأضواء أكثر بريقا ولمعانا وبألوان خلابة. 
الألعاب النارية الهوائية 
وتتكون الألعاب النارية الهوائية من المواد التالية: 
العبوة (عجينة ورقية) 
أسطوانة 
شحنة مفجرة 
فتيل الإشعال 
ويتم إطلاق قذيفة الألعاب النارية الهوائية بواسطة مدفع صغير مزود بشحنة من البارود الذي ينفجر بداخل ماسورة المدفع مما ينتج عنها إحتراق الشحنة المفجرة التي تطلق القذيفة في الهواء. وأثناء ذلك يحترق فتيل الإشعال وعندها تكون القذيفة قد وصلت إلى أعلى نقطة ثم تنفجر العبوة بالكامل في الهواء. القذائف النارية متعددة الأشكال هناك بعض من الألعاب النارية تنفجر في الهواء على عدة مراحل وبمختلف الأشكال، حيث إنها تحتوي على نجوم مختلفة الألوان والأشكال ينتج عند انفجارها أصوات فرقعة وصفير مميز. وتتكون هذه القذائف من عبوات صغيرة متداخلة مع بعضها وتحتوي كل منها على فتيل للاشتعال بحيث تنفجر كل واحدة تلو الأخرى بطريقة سلسلة وبترتيب معين يصاحبه أشكال هندسية وألوان ساحرة.


----------



## nada 23 (3 يونيو 2010)

*الألعاب النارية**:


**محتوياته**:
**يتكون من مسحوق الرصاص المستخدم في المسدسات مخلوط مع* *كميات مختلفة و متنوعة من المواد الكيميائية لإضافة الألوان المطلوبة, ويتكون أيضاً* *من معدن آلة الحلاقة لإضافة تأثير البريق المطلوب**.

**الشكل الخارجي**:
**تتخذ* *الألعاب النارية الشكل الاسطواني أو الدائري وهو ورق مقوى مثبت بداخله مسحوق* *المتفجرات, ومادة حافظة للمكونات السابقة من الانفجار قبل الأوان**. 




http://www.qmraa.net/up/uploads/0ee1085d3c.bmp


**وهذه* *العلبة تحتوي على مجموعة من المواد منها**:
**ليثيوم أو سترونتيوم** >>> **المسئول عن اللون الأحمر**
**نيترايت الباريوم** >>> **المسئول عن اللون* *أخضر**
**مركب النحاس** >>> **المسئول عن اللون ازرق**
**صوديوم** >>> **المسئول عن اللون أصفر**
**الفحم و الفولاذ** >>> **المسئول عن اللون* *ذهبي**
**تيتانيوم** >>> **المسئول عن اللون الأبيض**
**مسحوق الحديد و* *الألمنيوم أو الكربون** >>> **لإضافة البريق و باقي الحركات و* *التأثيرات**.

**الشكل النهائي**:
**صانع هذه الألعاب النارية يقوم بوضع قطعة* *مصنعة و جاهزة في فتحة القذيفة أو ( هاون) أو مكان يحتويه و يشعل الفتيلة و الجزء* *الظاهر هو المسئول عن إشعال الفتيلة و دفع اللعبة عالياً في السماء**.
**عندما تصل* *الشعلة إلى الصمام يبدأ بإشعال باقي المكونات الكيميائية قاذفاً هذه المحتويات* *بأشكال و ألوان متعددة تعتمد درجة جمالها حسب المكان الذي وضعت فيه في* *العلبة**.


*


----------



## desalination (3 يونيو 2010)

up up up up up


----------

